# Classifieds > Free Stuff >  3 seater sofa

## Pam Bain

FREE-- Long 3 seater chocolate brown sofa. No tears or cracks, in excellent condition. Only selling as too big for my small sitting room. Sizes are length across 6ft 10 inches, side length 3ft, seat to floor 1ft 5 inches. Picture on request. This a lovely sofa need gone no space COLLECTION ONLY

----------


## Pam Bain

The sofa is now gone

----------

